# Mesquito Panfish



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Giant Bluegills and Crappie and some 10 inch Perch in 8ft of water
Great day bite average 50 Gills 13 crappie some 12 perch a day
State Parkhttp://static.outdoorhub.com/static.images/ogf/images/smilies/smile.gif:)


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

South side ?


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

yes south side state park


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks. We are hoping to find some crappie tomorrow.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Was a little slow today on crappie, gills were on point the perch took over


----------



## stevkent (Feb 9, 2007)

wetwork said:


> Giant Bluegills and Crappie and some 10 inch Perch in 8ft of water
> Great day bite average 50 Gills 13 crappie some 12 perch a day
> State Parkhttp://static.outdoorhub.com/static.images/ogf/images/smilies/smile.gif:)


are you talking about the bay by the parking lot or out by the island looking for bluegill

thanks


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

God people like you make me facepalm. Where you in the group that left all their trash behind when you left on the ice in marina yesterday?
Another question what made you or your buddy's feel the need to leave 30 fish laying on the ice after you left? To lazy to clean them? You think they don't grow or what? What a waste. Don't say it wasn't you or your buddies either because no one else was fishing it last night but me my buddy and you guys. People like you should get their fishing licenses revoked and never get them back! 

I'm speaking my mind here cause I'm tired of people like this. It's disrespectful to our earth and what she has to offer.

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

We took our trash bro. but we did leave some dinks on the ice for the birds and they got them if you came back today you would have seen they were about totally ate. you know it's hard for them they don't have augers.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

in the launch marina


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

yes exactly


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Exactly what? They are dinks cause they need to grow. They cant grow sitting on the ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nothing wrong with feeding the dinks to the birds imo.The dnr actually encourages removing small fish from the population it's been going on for decades it helps to prevent stunting. Trash on the ice that's another story totally unacceptable despicable behavior.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

ztkaz said:


> Another question what made you or your buddy's feel the need to leave 30 fish laying on the ice after you left? To lazy to clean them? You think they don't grow or what? What a waste. Don't say it wasn't you or your buddies either because no one else was fishing it last night but me my buddy and you guys. People like you should get their fishing licenses revoked and never get them back!


Already went through this discussion in the Hard Water Section:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=271808

No need to start it here too.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

wetwork said:


> We took our trash bro. but we did leave some dinks on the ice for the birds and they got them if you came back today you would have seen they were about totally ate. you know it's hard for them they don't have augers.



"you know it's hard for them they don't have augers"---- made me laugh! 

A few small fish on the ice doesn't hurt anything. I wouldn't make a habit of doing it though.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

It wasn't a few and they all weren't dinks. Skeeter has no issues with stunted fish. Look like pure carelessness to me. Trash and dead fish on the ice is not a good thing not helping this lake.
Leaving fish on the ice is considered littering and you can get a ticket for it

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ztkaz said:


> It wasn't a few and they all weren't dinks. Skeeter has no issues with stunted fish. Look like pure carelessness to me. Trash and dead fish on the ice is not a good thing not helping this lake.
> Leaving fish on the ice is considered littering and you can get a ticket for it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


lmao nobody is gonna get a ticket for leaving dinks on the ice. Call the warder i assure you nobody will be getting a ticket.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Like in all the others times this has been on OGF...... Build yourselves a pond.... Stock it with fish.... Then start throwing the ones u don't like in your yard.... Then you're not taking from anyone else's chances of catching fish! What a waste.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

canoe carp killer said:


> Like in all the others times this has been on OGF...... Build yourselves a pond.... Stock it with fish.... Then start throwing the ones u don't like in your yard.... Then you're not taking from anyone else's chances of catching fish! What a waste.



No I think I'll keep tossing them on the ice since its legal...if you have a problem with the practice build yourself a pond and stay home.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

People have gotten tickets for it .



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> No I think I'll keep tossing them on the ice since its legal...if you have a problem with the practice build yourself a pond and stay home.



People like this are what's wrong with the world. Just because something's legal doesn't mean it's moral or should be done. It's legal to bash giant Muskie in the head if u catch one. Don't want them eating all the bass right? U can change Muskie to whatever favorite game fish u prefer, just an example. Doesn't mean it's right. Have a great day


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

No I could care less about bass or musky. I honestly just believe in the practice of culling the dinks although most of the time I feed mine to stray cats.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok last reply lol. So how do u decide what is a stunted fish, or just not mature yet? Kill the small guys what's there to get bigger?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ztkaz said:


> It wasn't a few and they all weren't dinks. Skeeter has no issues with stunted fish. Look like pure carelessness to me. Trash and dead fish on the ice is not a good thing not helping this lake.
> Leaving fish on the ice is considered littering and you can get a ticket for it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



No,it's not carelessness, it's gorilla science.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Every bluegill I catch 4" or under hit the ice not all the time but most of the time also if I'm on a bunch of dinks I'll move in not gonna cull the whole dang school.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Every bluegill I catch 4" or under hit the ice not all the time but most of the time also if I'm on a bunch of dinks I'll move in not gonna cull the whole dang school.



Pretty ignorant cause throwing fish on the ice won't do anything for a big lake like skeeter, now a small pond that's a different story. They grow in skeeter and many of the big lakes in Ohio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't fish skeeter so you won't have to worry about me killing the precious dinks you are trying to catch.


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> Every bluegill I catch 4" or under hit the ice not all the time but most of the time also if I'm on a bunch of dinks I'll move in not gonna cull the whole dang school.


Like they say, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

mote1977 said:


> Like they say, you can't fix stupid.



Ok have your mommy make you another hot pocket I see your playing keyboard warrior today. I'll be out here in the portage lakes catching fish and culling dinks when I'm in the mood.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Ok have your mommy make you another hot pocket I see your playing keyboard warrior today. I'll be out here in the portage lakes catching fish and culling dinks when I'm in the mood.


Your being keyboard warrior here listen to yourself! Haha



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> Ok have your mommy make you another hot pocket I see your playing keyboard warrior today. I'll be out here in the portage lakes catching fish and culling dinks when I'm in the mood.



I don't like hot pockets.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

mote1977 said:


> I don't like hot pockets.



Pizza rolls?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

3 /4in gills are a bass,s main meal ,like steak.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> 3 /4in gills are a bass,s main meal ,like steak.


 Catfish like them too and there are some hog catfish in Mosquito.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Pike and Muskie also love bluegill


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

L.M.A.O!!!!! U guys r hilarious. I agree it's not right to throw the dinks on the ice. That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Murky&deep (Aug 28, 2013)

I wish that the DNR would chime in on these cyber fisticuffs and provide guidelines and laws as they pertain to such practices as leaving fish on the ice. I'll take my queue from InFisherman and in depth outdoors. When these guys start catching small fish they NEVER just throw them on the ice. Those fishermen are stewards of the water and fisheries . They return those fish to the water and move and find bigger fish. That's what fishing is all about. Those fish are part of a year class that would be caught as big fish a couple years from now. Please let them go to ensure good fishing in the future.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Scale em and throw them in the pan at least. THat should be some sweet meat! Would be a pain to fillet yes, but is that the only way to prepare fish??!! CAnt you just cook the bones tender enough to eat in fish that small? Make some soup! Hot and Sour fish soup! Yum!


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

I know most, if not all, lakes have their resident eagles. They are not above taking a meal from the ice, and in the ice season they have to resort to road kill, risking being hit by a car. I'm just saying that in nature nothing goes to waste. I don't condone this behavior, but who am I to judge. Let's get back to fishing talk.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

just perchy said:


> I know most, if not all, lakes have their resident eagles. They are not above taking a meal from the ice, and in the ice season they have to resort to road kill, risking being hit by a car. I'm just saying that in nature nothing goes to waste. I don't condone this behavior, but who am I to judge. Let's get back to fishing talk.


Kill em all and let God sort em out!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Murky&deep said:


> I wish that the DNR would chime in on these cyber fisticuffs and provide guidelines and laws as they pertain to such practices as leaving fish on the ice. I'll take my queue from InFisherman and in depth outdoors. When these guys start catching small fish they NEVER just throw them on the ice. Those fishermen are stewards of the water and fisheries . They return those fish to the water and move and find bigger fish. That's what fishing is all about. Those fish are part of a year class that would be caught as big fish a couple years from now. Please let them go to ensure good fishing in the future.


This is the best post of the entire thread.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's called "Wanton Waste".... and when Threads get like this one, I just keep Wanton to get Wasted!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

ezbite said:


> This is the best post of the entire thread.


Amen Brother!


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Look guys, We didn't leave any TRASH ! We are former rangers it may look messy while the action is going on, but we clean up good for multiple reasons. I saw dude and his buddy i was looking them in the face when they were walking around us drilling drilling drilling never getting settled. Your right all wasn't dinks they were the fish we were taking. If you had stayed till 11:30 pm you could probably be in position to judge but you left way before dark. Sorry for you and mother earths distress


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

wetwork said:


> Look guys, We didn't leave any TRASH ! We are former rangers it may look messy while the action is going on, but we clean up good for multiple reasons. I saw dude and his buddy i was looking them in the face when they were walking around us drilling drilling drilling never getting settled. Your right all wasn't dinks they were the fish we were taking. If you had stayed till 11:30 pm you could probably be in position to judge but you left way before dark. Sorry for you and mother earths distress


We were drilling and drilling to find fish other than dinks is there a problem with that you gotta drill to find fish?.I came back the next morning and saw your mess, and then had buddy's call and say stuff about the mess too. I'm not here for an argument I know what I saw.



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bull gill (Jan 15, 2015)

Eric ...like old Pete Said keep your fish in the bucket and out a sight. guess we will look for a new hole next time up.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

bull gill said:


> Eric ...like old Pete Said keep your fish in the bucket and out a sight. guess we will look for a new hole next time up.



Well that's if your worried about people knowing fish are there. Which that's a community hole. It better to keep them in the bucket and take them home then leave them on the ice. This is why Ohio needs panfish limits.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SpanglerAngler (Jul 25, 2014)

Fantastic! sounds good. thanks for sharing


----------



## bmbyslyr85 (Jan 28, 2015)

being legal doesn't mean its sportsman like! Gives all of us a bad name to tree huggers in my opinion just my 2cents


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've fished near Wetwork at a different lake last year. Never saw any trash.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Look guys we are fishermen, not politicians, we are the last group on earth
that can settle differences and not cry about it. For those that it might offend ; I now put the dinks back in the hole, I will continue put the fish I catch on the Ice, till i am ready to go then I will bag them and take them. Don't use buckets on the Ice travel light. Don't care if some one knows where I fish or not, or I wouldn't post I would just bragg. Trash is all ways out! Land , Sea or Air. thanks Crawler good to hear from you.
Barry White LOL


----------

